# An observation



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having been absent for a relatively short time, it looks to me that there are very few members currently posting compared to what it was with the old format. Is this just my imagination?
Previously the number and names of members logged in at any one time was shown, also the number of non-members viewing, is this information still available?


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been gone from the forum for many years. It's not the same. I don't think it has slowed down too much but with youtube it much easier to find a answer than it is to join a forum than it was.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I can tell you many DIY folks found woodworking can be expensive and a lot more difficult than expected.

I think today you have a few of the hardcore woodworkers left of the 90's batch..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I know it is mostly cosmetic, but I don't like the new look and feel of the forum. Which is strange because I'm a graphic designer by nature and should embrace the updated version. At any rate, the forum seems to have lost its luster, and while I check in everyday, I haven't been commenting much.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

It's been so long since I've been here I didn't notice the difference..

Woodtalk and Patriot woodworker have slowed a lot. Only hardcore lifers are doing much of the posting..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> with youtube it much easier to find a answer than it is to join a forum than it was.


Indeed, I find it very easily to find answers on youtube. But not easy at all to find an answer that I trust. I saw one "expert" the other day, who called a miter saw a chop saw, and screws bolts.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I know it is mostly cosmetic, but I don't like the new look and feel of the forum. Which is strange because I'm a graphic designer by nature and should embrace the updated version. At any rate, the forum seems to have lost its luster, and while I check in everyday, I haven't been commenting much.


I don't care for it either, much easier to do a lot of things on the old forum, that are hard to do now, or complicated.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't use youtube except to work on my old truck. Anytime I've looked at a youtube post it's someone who interprets woodworking their way and is half correct..

Many need to stop with the video camera...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Having been absent for a relatively short time, it looks to me that there are very few members currently posting compared to what it was with the old format. Is this just my imagination?
> Previously the number and names of members logged in at any one time was shown, also the number of non-members viewing, is this information still available?


Harry, on the banners far right click on the 3 vertical dots. Go down and click "Members". Then click "Online Members". It will show you members online and visitors online........ when I clicked it listed 6 members and 349 guests


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> I know it is mostly cosmetic, but I don't like the new look and feel of the forum. Which is strange because I'm a graphic designer by nature and should embrace the updated version. At any rate, the forum seems to have lost its luster, and while I check in everyday, I haven't been commenting much.


I find it the same way unfortunately. Having an extremely tough time getting used to it at best , and will never find it as athletically pleasing as the Classic Menu that I loved to use .
Doesn’t help that Stick, Herb and Dan are no longer here with us either . Feels like my families broken up .
Don’t think I’ve had one person take a shot at me for not insulating my garage since their departure.
Just not feeling the love lol


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been in the attic running wires.... I've got enough insulation in me for the both of us... You're good to ignore insulating until February


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marco said:


> Harry, on the banners far right click on the 3 vertical dots. Go down and click "Members". Then click "Online Members". It will show you members online and visitors online........ when I clicked it listed 6 members and 349 guests


Thank you Marco. I know that it's only 4.30pm here in Western Australia but in the past there were always several members on the forum at all hours and LOTS of lurkers, just now I'm the only member. I'm pleased that I'm not alone in thinking that the forum is now uninviting and I find it far easier to access bank accounts. It would be a great pity if within a year or two the forum would fade away. I wonder why the format was changed. There is truth in the saying "if it aint broke, don't fix it"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There appears to be very few "Premium" members, this must mean that the majority of members don't get enough pleasure from the forum to be worth paying an annual fee. That's really sad, I paid because over many years I derived a great deal of pleasure by visiting the forum every day and learning many things as well as making many projects, photographing each step and posting the results.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Harry,

I agree with you. I also opted to pay for the subscription, but have been disappointed in the new format. I am now reading what I thought was a new thread only to see that is was started several years ago, I also miss comments from the “old timers”.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I too Frank was surprised to see posts going back several years. I'm sure that the new format cost heaps of money and I have no doubt that whoever wrote it knows his/her way around computers but I doubt that he/she had experience with forums used by woodworkers as distinct ones for computer nerds.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just attempted to edit the above post and looked up the instructions which said click on the three dots at top right, doing this brought the drop down menu as shown in the screen shot!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also have noticed that some very old posts show up in the new posts category. As of right now there is 6 members online.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

I also found this so big of a change it doesn’t feel like home. 
Tom


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Reminds me of what Microsoft did to Office. The change was so dramatic that you almost had to relearn the program. Everything was somewhere else or renamed, menus were different and it was a nightmare for casual users and many professionals lost time and productivity trying to catch up. Change isn't always a good thing. But you're right, it feels foreign. Like going home and finding the house painted a different color, rooms added or removed, the furniture all replaced or rearranged....you get the idea. How did I know it was the neighbors house....... but seriously, it's not the same by far. It even seems a group of different people are here with a few of the ole timers.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

@harrysin Harry to edit use the 3 dots in the top right corner of the post. You clicked on the top of the page (next to my photo) there are dots next to the heading discussion starter #num xx time ago


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I slowed my woodworking since my eyes developed a case of glaucoma near the center of my vision. I still get the daily listing of new posts - and have had to learn 'go to newest'. Can't really help a poster from 2014! *I'm just taking the new look in the same stride as all the other upgrades I've experienced since 1984! *Upgrades = Regrades often.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I find it the same way unfortunately. Having an extremely tough time getting used to it at best , and will never find it as athletically pleasing as the Classic Menu that I loved to use .
> Doesn’t help that Stick, Herb and Dan are no longer here with us either . Feels like my families broken up .
> Don’t think I’ve had one person take a shot at me for not insulating my garage since their departure.
> Just not feeling the love lol


Insulation is Sooo OVERRATED. Just throw on a few more clothes and get that CNC together and running !!🥶🥶


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

The car site I follow also went to this format .... Both spoiled, in my humble opinion...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Having been absent for a relatively short time, it looks to me that there are very few members currently posting compared to what it was with the old format. Is this just my imagination?
> Previously the number and names of members logged in at any one time was shown, also the number of non-members viewing, is this information still available?


I don't think you're the only one that feels this way, Harry. I feel a loss too. I can't put my finger on any one thing, it's just an overall feeling that something's missing. I don't particularly care for the new format either. It'll take some exploring and getting used to but I feel the benefit of that would still be minimal. I used to tune in regularly, sometimes three, four times a day. It felt like a club, some humour, some taking the Mickey. There was always something of interest. maybe I've grown past it, I dunno, but the camaraderie is missing. I think in time, if the Forum continues, there may be a whole new group of like minded people rise, or it'll just fade away. I used to care about it's loss, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm not sure whats missing. The other sister sites changed as well.

Things evolve for a reason...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't dislike the new format, but I have noticed a decline in new posts and a lot of old posts being revived. I also miss Stick, Herb, Barb and Dan. I keep sticking around because I like being able to contribute, especially to newbies. I think the number of people doing woodworking has declined, and that Youtube has become the go to spot for those new to the addiction. And many of us have aged out due to illness and such, and are just not able to spend time making things as much as our younger years. Many young people are not interested in hearing from elders either. 

I'm likely to stick around, at least want to be here when Rick finally insulates, which, if I'm here when that happens, assures immortality.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Many go to youtube but don't always get the correct information. It's not a one stop information center.

I remember a Woodnet forum user going to work for a professional shop about 10 years ago. He lasted a week. He couldn't understand the pace we work at.

I've seen many hobby woodworker come in the furniture company who couldn't understand it either. They think it's suppose to be fun. No its a job...

Hobby shop... do what i want, as fast as I want, any way i want it

Pro shop.....do what I want , as fast as I want, the way I want it..


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Many years ago I watched the demise of Fine Woodworking Knots because of the changes.

It was about the same as here.

*I'm gone*.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Take it easy....

You know Everytime a forum upgrades there's always a group that doesn't like it. 

It's normal till you hp get use to it..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I miss being able to go find my uploads, which is a pain when trying to help someone and I know I posted a picture about that same topic....

I also don't like how the spam bots are posting "cricket news" articles all the time, all those wrong posts need to be zapped so they don't encourage future ones. Kind of like how this forum shows up on a lot of computer queries because of the word router.

Cricket (our admin, not the game) has commented that they are trying to fix the "recommended posts" so it is more current. I've been here since the beginning, and am probably going to be here a while longer, but I didn't see a improvement over the old format to speak of.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I find it the same way unfortunately. Having an extremely tough time getting used to it at best , and will never find it as athletically pleasing as the Classic Menu that I loved to use .
> Doesn’t help that Stick, Herb and Dan are no longer here with us either . Feels like my families broken up .
> Don’t think I’ve had one person take a shot at me for not insulating my garage since their departure.
> Just not feeling the love lol


Maybe it's because the weather is getting warmer Rick? Lol.
Sorry, I'll make a point of trying to get a dig in more often to make you more comfy


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

It has been a learning curve. Some of the things the new format does are very annoying like very old post getting mailed out as new. The other thing is not dropping you at the end of a discussion when looking at posts from your email. You have to be very mindful when you reply so as not repeat the same answer. But I am getting used to it. I also miss the old members that dropped out. I looked forward to chatting with them regularly and the friendly banter. I really miss Barb Stick Herb and Dan. I will hang around a while as long as you all will have me. Hugs to all and may we all have a better New Year!!
Roxanne


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I appreciate this discussion. Like others I come back and nose around and although I have always been sort of an on again off again contributor I am certainly leaning more to the off side.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Quite possibly my erro, but I can not locate this thread on the Forum per se. it only appears as an email to me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

swarfmaker said:


> @harrysin Harry to edit use the 3 dots in the top right corner of the post. You clicked on the top of the page (next to my photo) there are dots next to the heading discussion starter #num xx time ago
> View attachment 397208


I did click on the three dots at the top right. I'll try to edit this post.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK, I clicked on the three dots at the top of the page instead of at the post. Thanks for your help.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With the LOW number of members and lurkers looking in, it would be a waste on my time posting past projects. I'll keep an eye on the numbers.
Has the reason for the new format been revealed?


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

JOAT said:


> Indeed, I find it very easily to find answers on youtube. But not easy at all to find an answer that I trust. I saw one "expert" the other day, who called a miter saw a chop saw, and screws bolts.


A lot of cabinet makers call it a chop saw too...


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

harrysin said:


> With the LOW number of members and lurkers looking in, it would be a waste on my time posting past projects. I'll keep an eye on the numbers.
> Has the reason for the new format been revealed?


Your projects are always welcome and valuable Harry, and could easily attract new members, so I'd think twice about not posting. 

The new format is because they needed to update the software. Apparently the old unimproved software was too slow and not in great shape (and as an IT person I read: not supported or too expensive/unwieldy to maintain compared to our other sites that we've upgraded).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For the 203 non members looking in I'm posting shots of projects that I have made for the forum where each stage of the making is shown and posted in PDF format in the hope that at least a few of those watching will become members.
Tomorrow I'll post more.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> For the 203 non members looking in I'm posting shots of projects that I have made for the forum where each stage of the making is shown and posted in PDF format in the hope that at least a few of those watching will become members.
> Tomorrow I'll post more.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is another selection of projects that I've made, mainly for the forum to show each step in the making. Hopefully they may tempt a few non members to join us, IT'S FREE!!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel the same as many of you. I liked the old format and I liked the old timers. Can't control father time but you can control the changes to a web site. 

I also noticed, over the last couple of years, that many of the postings have turned to CNC. I don't have one and I don't want one. That's not the kind of woodworking that I do. I have nothing against them, and technically, the router is doing the work, but I prefer to hold either the router or the work piece, not neither one. CNC's can turn out beautiful work, and I do admire it but there'd be no purpose for me to join a CNC forum.

When I first joined the forum I read most of the posting and responded to those that I thought I could contribute to. Now, I scan the email and frequently don't read more than a couple. It's been a while since I've made any contribution to the postings. I find that a bit sad although, in all honesty, it's not all the Forum's fault. I just got out of the hospital after an 11 day stay and 3 back surgeries so I've been distracted for a while.

As I mentioned above, we can't control the passing of time but I'd hate to see the passing of the RouterForum, at least for me, I'll certainly hang in a while longer, just don't know how long longer will be..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm wondering what the owners are doing to promote this site? Could they do some co marketing effort with tool makers? With woodworking retailers? 

I enjoy looking at CNC projects, but mostly skip over those posts. I'm just not going to buy one, so have almost zero interest in the discussions of technical aspects of the hard and software. 

Anyone remember Oliver's wonderful mechanical toys? Those kinds of posts just aren't happening anymore. I'm sticking around and responding at length as usual, just not very often.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Like many other forum members, I too miss the old forum format and the friendship that used to be among the members. I felt sad when Chuck, Herb, Stick, and others went away. Now I knew that Barb is also gone. Very sad.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

papasombre said:


> Hi, guys.
> Like many other forum members, I too miss the old forum format and the friendship that used to be among the members. I felt sad when Chuck, Herb, Stick, and others went away. Now I knew that Barb is also gone. Very sad.


Ya I loved those guys , and it took me a while to realize Barb had left . Very depressing indeed


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I sent a post based on this Harry's project. It inspired me to make wooden lids to insert metallic or plastic caps to recycle glass jars as spicers.


----------

